# Are there any rehab centers for severe anxiety?



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

How come they don't have places for anxiety and social problems like they have for alcoholics? Maybe they do and I just haven't heard of them. I mean therapy is good, but I'm wondering if a 90 day program of intense CBT therapy would be more helpful than just weekly therapy. Just kind of thinking outloud. Waiting 2 1/2 weeks for a therapist appointment has me slightly annoyed. Anyways...


----------



## vbui (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree. I went to therapy before once a week and the thought about waiting until my next appointment come gives me more anxiety. I am so anxious of waiting. I went to therapy for a few months, but it did not help.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

That does sound like a great idea. It's so easy to regress into old habits again and again, having to apply cbt concepts on a constant basis would keep those ideas fresh and it might be easier to develop the newer, healthier habits that way.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, I've wondered the same thing. It would be nice if they had the same type and levels of treatments as they have for addicts and such, seems much more holistic and intensive that way.


----------



## charmedchica2581 (Jul 15, 2008)

vbui said:


> I agree. I went to therapy before once a week and the thought about waiting until my next appointment come gives me more anxiety. I am so anxious of waiting. I went to therapy for a few months, but it did not help.


i hate the feeling of anxiety of waiting week after week just to be able to talk to someone that won't go and tell everyone everything you say to them. i see my therapist once a week on Friday and the long wait in between seems unbearable at times. but i have found that writing things in a journal helps me when my anxiety is at it's worst. then i bring my journal to my therapist and she reads it and we discuss it. i've been doing that for a while now i was so afraid at first to do that but i'm more comfortable with it now. and it helps so much.


----------

